# What's the worst show ever?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I've had all the Galactica 1980 episodes on my bedroom TiVo for 2 years, and this summer my boys are having "sleep overs" in my room. They bring their bean bags in and sleep at the foot of my bed. We've been burning off the old G1980 episodes as we fall asleep.

Well, I fall asleep. And only because I'm tired. The show is so incredibly bad it's actually riveting to watch. I can't believe grown humans actually wrote it. Well, apparently no one did write it. It looks like they voted on what to do next in each scene. And I think most of the people voting were brain dead. Seriously, it's like the show is written by comatose vegetables.

It is profoundly bad.

What are some others?


----------



## obixman (Sep 7, 2004)

My Mother the Car

Bad from concept on - at least Galactica 1980 only failed in execution....

Manimal and Supertrain come in tied for second.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

West Wing - 30 something - Buck Rogers but I watched Buck anyway..


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

In no particular order:

Flo
New M.A.S.H
Cop Rock
Joey


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

My nominee: "Supertrain"


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

That 70s Show


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

jones07 said:


> That 70s Show


That 80's Show


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Vietnam Follies ~1978


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Americas got Talent and Master of Champions


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

How about a show so bad the host and co-creator apologized for it the next week? From imdb.com


> On January 20, 1960, a game show he co-developed, "You're In the Picture", premiered on the CBS network. The premise was to have celebrity guests place their heads into a cut out scene and ask the host questions as to guess what picture or historical scene they were in. The show's concept was ill-conceived, especially for co-creator and host Jackie Gleason, who on the next week's broadcast apologized to the viewers, saying "Honesty is the best policy. We had a show last week that laid the biggest bomb! I've seen bombs in my day, but this one made the H-bomb look like a two-inch salute." The time-slot was filled with a variety program; "The Jackie Gleason Show" (1961).


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

When I saw the thread name, I was coming in here to say Galactica 1980. It wins the prize hands down.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

American Idol


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Pretty much anything on Lifetime.


----------



## Scaramanga (Jun 18, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> American Idol


You beat me to it.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

"Ever" is going to require some thought, but from recent times "Threshold" comes to mind immediately.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Push, Nevada


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

I can't stand South Park or American Idol. Just my opinion.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

The Apprentice. I "taped" a show once for a relative and watched for awhile. I do not believe that people watch this thing. I believe the so-called ratings are a fraud.

I assumed, based on the horrible dubbing/poor production values, that this was some kind of on-the-cheap vanity project put together by Trump himself. But I have been assured it's a real show with an actual profesional production staff. I still think there's some kind of fraud here, or that it's a massive practical joke.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

A lot of the shows mentioned have lasted a while. So I wouldn't classify them as "worst ever." Maybe you don't like it, but clearly many do.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Raimi said:


> I can't stand South Park


Awww.. and I used to like you too


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A lot of the shows mentioned have lasted a while. So I wouldn't classify them as "worst ever." Maybe you don't like it, but clearly many do.


well if length is the criteria 'Emily's Reason Why Not' lasted one episode although I didn't watch it so I don't know how awful it is.

I thought Teachers was just pure can laughter garbage. Not sure if that's been reupped.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

CSI Miami because on the over acting David Caruso he destroy's the show.
and West Wing


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

The Anna Nicole Show


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

Mamoth said:


> Awww.. and I used to like you too


I hate South Park yet I love Family Guy. Go figure. Maybe there's something wrong with me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

almost any E! or VH1 countdown and the lame narratives


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

The fact that it gets good ratings is no indication of quality. 

There is a vast army of sheep out there and that is the reason why American Idol, Survivor, (the one where they stay in a house), Meet your New Mommy, The Apprentice, all continue on.

Not saying I don't count myself as a sheep when it comes to Survivor.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Canadian Idol (why do I keep watching?)


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Life on a Stick


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

To expand on the American Idol votes...ANY tv show that exploits anyone's talent and then asks America to vote for their favorite. This includes the new America's Got Talent and that other cheesey one where the contestants have to live together.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

mwhip said:


> That 80's Show


Hey, I liked it!


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Lexx


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Lucky Louie

The Comeback


----------



## editivo (Jan 22, 2001)

Stan Hooper 
Norm

Most horrible theme songs ever and the episodes aren't much better.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Worst show ever is relative. We all hate something other people love.

Me, I hated Married with Children. I hate Lucky Louie and the Comeback. Teletubbies. Saved By the Bell. Automan. Manimal. The list goes on and on...

And most of all... ALL REALITY SHOWS.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

rkester said:


> ... And most of all... ALL REALITY SHOWS.


Ding Ding Ding, We have a winner with one exception. I like Extreme Makeover - Home Edition.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That's what I was trying to say, Kester. Hate is different than bad. Galactica 1980 is pure bad. Bad writing, bad acting, bad camera work, bad direction, everything was bad, bad, bad.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

What was that puppet show on Fox? Greg the Bunny I think. yeah, that looked pretty bad.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> What was that puppet show on Fox? Greg the Bunny I think. yeah, that looked pretty bad.


Actually, it was quite clever. Really funny stuff.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I really liked Greg the Bunny, I have to vote for Andromeda. I started watching after the show had been on a few years, and I thought the show was OK for Sci-Fi, but then things changed and the downward spiral started. The last year when the crew were nothing but tending the bar was so bad I didn't even record the last few shows. I could see the same thing happening to BSG if they are just left in the tents on the planet they are on now.

I really think that the 4400 may have started the downward spiral last year.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

rkester said:


> And most of all... ALL REALITY SHOWS.


I'll give exceptions to The Ultimate Fighter and Deadliest Catch.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Pretty much anythig from Sid and Marty Croft - gave me nightmare as a kid

oh yeah - Misfits of Science


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Max Headroom

The entire daytime soap opera genre.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

Unan1mous was bad.

Then there was that show that was called Second Chance for a month or two then turned into--with nearly the same cast and the same sets-- Boys will be Boys. 

I just looked it up on imdb, it had Matthew Perry in it. I didn't remember that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wondertwins and dynagirl!!!

shape of...a car...form of...gasoline!


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Tenspeed & Brownshoe


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Chevy Chase's talk show.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

rawbi01 said:


> West Wing - 30 something


Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

How about "Automan"

They guy created a hologram, that could only come out at night because of the power drain.

Might be better today, but it was just so bad... even as kid I went... huh?


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm going to use the criteria "truly awful" instead of "I personally don't like it" (in which case it would be all daytime soaps). I'm also only going to include shows I've seen at least a couple of episodes of. Finally, I'm not including "guilty pleasures" (shows that are pretty bad, but are kind of fun to watch sometimes, like, say, The Apprentice):

-The Bradys (the awful "grown up Brady Bunch" show from the late 80s)
-Joe Millionaire (I can't believe I wasted several hours of my life on this show. Of course, that was the reaction nation-wide - the sequel was an enormous flop)
-My Big Fat Obnoxious Boss
-The Brady Bunch Variety Hour (okay, I only saw a few clips from it, but could anything be worse?)
-That truly hideous Vegas "reality show" which followed the goings-on around a casino (not "American Casino" which was tolerable, but the other one that was incredibly faked. What was the name again?)


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 30, 2005)

Friends.

How that piece of $%&@ had more than 0 viewers amazes me. 

I'm not saying that to be contrarian...though I sometimes take that position. I struggled through about 30 minutes of various episodes and I can say, without hyperbole, I've laughed more at the dentist than watching that tripe.


----------



## splendid (Sep 1, 2005)

that show where they are all underground and the money is just wasting away. 

I want an apology for that one!


----------



## splendid (Sep 1, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> American Idol


I disagree.
I hated the show until last season where I think we watched the last 5 shows in HD.
It really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned Barney? If all dinosaurs were like him, it is no wonder they went extinct! The cavemen hunted them to extinction just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Pink Lady & Jeff


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

rkester said:


> Worst show ever is relative. We all hate something other people love.
> 
> Me, I hated Married with Children. I hate Lucky Louie and the Comeback. Teletubbies. Saved By the Bell. Automan. Manimal. The list goes on and on...
> 
> And most of all... ALL REALITY SHOWS.


actually, i don't think you were the intended demographic for teletubbies. i've seen kids just mesmerized by that show.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's funny.

Indy started this thread to talk about shows that were so bad, they were notoriously so (and probably short lived).

(Not) surprisngly, a bunch of people instead used the thread to crap on long running popular shows that other people really like.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> (Not) surprisngly, a bunch of people instead used the thread to crap on long running popular shows that other people really like.


I've got to ask. Is it surprising or not?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> It's funny.
> 
> Indy started this thread to talk about shows that were so bad, they were notoriously so (and probably short lived).
> 
> (Not) surprisngly, a bunch of people instead used the thread to crap on long running popular shows that other people really like.


  Um, the thread title asks for peoples opinions of "the worst shows." I'm afraid someone saying they "hate" a long running show is not a thread crap in this thread.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> How about "Automan"


Hey! I liked Automan!

Then again, I was 13, so what the hell did I know?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I too find it funny that people jump at the opportunity to ***** about shows that so many people like. Ok, so you don't like American Idol. But you know what...40 million people a week thought it was better to watch than Battlestar G 1980. 

Indy was talking about shows that *everyone* can agree were bad. I'f you're one of the few people that liked that show, then fine.

My vote is Buck Rodgers. I crack up everytime I watch that.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I too find it funny that people jump at the opportunity to ***** about shows that so many people like. Ok, so you don't like American Idol. But you know what...40 million people a week thought it was better to watch than Battlestar G 1980.
> 
> Indy was talking about shows that *everyone* can agree were bad. I'f you're one of the few people that liked that show, then fine.
> 
> My vote is Buck Rodgers. I crack up everytime I watch that.


If you dislike a show and think it's terrible, it's ratings don't really change your opinion. I'd rather watch Buck Rodgers (loved it when I was a kid) than American Idol. It's not a personal insult against those who like it, its just an opinion. I don't really think there are any shows that "everyone" can agree are bad...unless you all want to change your opinion about American Idol.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ditto what the others said about "shows I hate" != "worst show ever." The first is just a dislike of the show, regardless of the quality of the production, writing, etc. The latter is a show that is ill-concieved, ill-executed, and all around BAD. It's not that you don't like it - it's that it's just not a well made show.

I think the worst show ever that I saw was one I was flipping past on some high number channel... think it was called "The Brini Maxwell Show" or something. It was some drag queen doing this Martha Stewart like show. Why a drag queen? Not sure. It was so bad, I couldn't believe it made it on the air.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

jradford said:


> Um, the thread title asks for peoples opinions of "the worst shows." I'm afraid someone saying they "hate" a long running show is not a thread crap in this thread.


I suppose that using a strict reading of the definition of threadcrapping you're technically correct, but it's a close call. 
IMHO, if people who are picking mainstream hits, like _Friends_, _The West Wing_, _Thirty-something_, _South Park_, et al, aren't outright trolls, then they're at least being disingenuous.
The OP asks for candidates for the worst show _*ever*_. There's just no way that anyone who's being honest would put any of those shows above something like _Me and the Chimp_ or _Electra Woman and Dynagirl_ or any of the dozens of other shows with bad concepts, bad writing, bad acting, and bargain basement production values that have polluted the airwaves over the last half century.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Bars & Tone said:


> The OP asks for candidates for the worst show _*ever*_. There's just no way that anyone who's being honest would put any of those shows above something like _Me and the Chimp_ or _Electra Woman and Dynagirl_ or any of the dozens of other shows with bad concepts, bad writing, bad acting, and bargain basement production values that have polluted the airwaves over the last half century.


I've never seen any of the shows you listed. Makes it hard to call a show terrible when you've never seen it. On the other hand, a show like Friends that is on every half hour on every channel that is impossible to avoid is easy to comment on, especially when every word out of David Schwimmer's mouth makes your skin crawl.

But I do understand the point some are trying to make. I will look at it this way: "What is the worst show ever that you still enjoyed watching, knowing that you were watching truly terrible television (production/acting/writing wise)?"

My answer would be:

VIP
Hercules: The Legendary Journeys

Why were they terrible? VIP had fun with itself being terrible, and was a good way to show off babes, so it was awesome - and terrible - at the same time. Hercules butchered legendary greek tales. Just butchered them, but they couldn't have cared less and just rolled with it. Filmed with a low-budget, the monsters were awesomely terrible. I looked forward to the 2-hour specials immensely.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Land of the Lost - Still waiting for the big screen remake 

Tabitha - the spin off of bewitched

Cosby (the 80's version)

May not count as a show - The O'reilly factor


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

The Vicky Lawrence Show. They replaced one of my favorites with this piece of dung.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

Bars & Tone said:


> IMHO, if people who are picking mainstream hits, like _Friends_, _The West Wing_, _Thirty-something_, _South Park_, et al, aren't outright trolls, then they're at least being disingenuous.


Well, it is just your honest opinion. Just because something is mainstream, doesn't mean it isn't terrible. Bellbottoms were mainstream at one point.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Raimi said:


> Just because something is mainstream, doesn't mean it isn't terrible. Bellbottoms were mainstream at one point.


Hey! I loved Bell Bottoms


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Already mentioned - My Mother the Car - universally accepted as the worst TV show ever - that actually made it on the air. Though I have to admit that I liked it, but then I was pretty young. 

I saw a pilot once for a TV show called Suicide Theatre. - Set up like the Twilight Zone only stories about people who are planning to kill themselves. The pilot starred DeForest Kelly, before Star Trek.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm with those people who can't figure out why Friends was a hit - I had trouble sitting through an episode on a long flight once. I truly hated, hated, HATED that show.

BUT - to call it the "worst show ever" is pretty silly. Production values were fine, scripts were no worse than thousands of other sitcoms, acting was no worse than thousands of other sitcoms.

Think of movie examples - I think "Armageddon" is just about the worst big-budget blockbuster movie ever. I hated every single second of that film. Truly despised it. Couldn't believe I rented it. We started fast-forwarding - the movie looked the same! (Those quick cuts basically looked the same at 6X speed as regular speed). So awful I refuse to see another Michael Bay-directed movie.

But it was a "better" movie than "Plan 9 From Outer Space".


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Raimi said:


> ...Just because something is mainstream, doesn't mean it isn't terrible...


Absolutely true.
But when someone implies that every show in TV history, from _My Mother the Car_ to _Pimp My Ride_, is better than, say, _The West Wing_, I just have to call BS.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

Bars & Tone said:


> Absolutely true.
> But when someone implies that every show in TV history, from _My Mother the Car_ to _Pimp My Ride_, is better than, say, _The West Wing_, I just have to call BS.


How about the Jerry Springer show...that's got to be on the top 10 worst tv shows ever.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

kmccbf said:


> Already mentioned - My Mother the Car - universally accepted as the worst TV show ever - that actually made it on the air. Though I have to admit that I liked it, but then I was pretty young.


Me too. I still watch it on cable sometimes. Brings back good memories.

I hated bell bottoms even when they were in style.

My vote would be for WWF


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

All this thread has proven is that what is best or what is worst is a very subjective subject for everyone involved.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

LOTL is mentioned so much i really just wanna spend 75 bucks for all seasons of it...so tempting


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

obixman said:


> My Mother the Car
> 
> Bad from concept on - at least Galactica 1980 only failed in execution....
> 
> Manimal and Supertrain come in tied for second.


In 1965 when I was 6 years old we got our first color TV. "My Mother the Car" was the first show we watched in color. It was magical. I'll never forget it.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 30, 2005)

FourFourSeven said:


> I'm with those people who can't figure out why Friends was a hit - I had trouble sitting through an episode on a long flight once. I truly hated, hated, HATED that show.
> 
> BUT - to call it the "worst show ever" is pretty silly. Production values were fine, scripts were no worse than thousands of other sitcoms, acting was no worse than thousands of other sitcoms.
> 
> ...


Your points are all right on (the Armageddon analogy was right on - what a _terrible_ movie...combined with good production/special effects et al).

However, Friends is truly the worst TV show I've ever seen. Now, that may be a function of the fact that I've not watched a lot of TV shows (without sports, I wouldn't notice ABC/NBC/CBS being off the air completely).

Worst show ever? Maybe not. Worst show I've ever had the misfortune of seeing? Definitely.


----------



## DarkAudit (Oct 16, 2003)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Turn-On. A show so bad it was cancelled *during* it's first episode. Cancelled so fast, some of the west coast never saw it.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

numb and number said:


> Chevy Chase's talk show.


How would that compare with Magic Johnson's talk show?


----------



## DarkAudit (Oct 16, 2003)

JTAnderson said:


> How would that compare with Magic Johnson's talk show?


Like horse dung to cow dung?


----------



## cheesegod (May 5, 2004)

Homeboys in Outerspace

The Secret Diary of Desmond Pfeiffer

Chuck Norris Karete Komados

Actually, I never saw the first two, but... c'mon!


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

newsposter said:


> LOTL is mentioned so much i really just wanna spend 75 bucks for all seasons of it...so tempting


Oh, don't do it. It was only kinda watchable when I was younger than 10 (Anybody remember Saturday Cartoons?).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

james the cat

pingu

teletubbies


----------



## craigambl (Jan 21, 2006)

We Got It Maid


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

DarkAudit said:


> I can't believe nobody's mentioned Turn-On. A show so bad it was cancelled *during* it's first episode.


I was going to mention turn-On, but it was cancelled,not because it was so bad,but because it was so controversial. The only skit I remember (and I only remember it because it was in the paper the next morning) was two teenagers in church standing before the pope and he was blessing them, but over their heads were dialog bubbles that said SEX.

Not real funny, but real pretty edgy for the time


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Raimi said:


> How about the Jerry Springer show...that's got to be on the top 10 worst tv shows ever.


 Maury Povich is now worse than Jerry Springer because it takes itself seriously.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Anybody remember "Charming's" It was a sitcom with Snow White and Prince Charming as a real married couple. I caught it once, it was kinda clever but did'nt last long.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

"All reality shows" can't be the worst unless they are all exactly equally bad, and they're not. They are a range of bad from "really bad" to far, far worse. I'm standing by The Anna Nicole Show still.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by *DarkAudit*
> _I can't believe nobody's mentioned Turn-On. A show so bad it was cancelled during it's first episode. Cancelled so fast, some of the west coast never saw it._


Based on that logic, the worst show I can think of was Fox's _Rewind_ starring Scott Baio (it had something to do with his having flashbacks to the '70s); it was on Fox's announced fall schedule, and even mentioned in that year's TV Guide Fall Preview, but it was cancelled _before_ its first episode! (I think they had to cancel a planned hiatus of _Living Single_ and rush new episodes into production to fill the time slot.)

-- Don


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Seinfeld :down: 

There, I said it. I know I am the only person in the known universe who hated/hates that show, but bleeaaaagh. To this day, I can't stand Jason Alexander or Julia Louis-Dreyfus.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Last few seasons of Happy Days- I mean when The Fonz turned into a XXussy!!! And what ever happened to Chuck Cuningham???


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

There is a book called *Bad TV* that is all about bad TV shows.

It mentions the usual suspects: Conan O'Brien, Pink Lady & Jeff, The Brady Bunch Variety Hour, My Mother the Car, and Saved by the Bell.

However, the author has said *David Lynch's On The Air* was "the worst show in the history of television".


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Worst show ever? It's got to be _Wha' Happened?_


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> well if length is the criteria 'Emily's Reason Why Not' lasted one episode although I didn't watch it so I don't know how awful it is.
> 
> I thought Teachers was just pure can laughter garbage. Not sure if that's been reupped.


It wasn't great, but it did have Sarah Shahi which disqualifies it from being worst ever.

I can't remember any particularly bad shows... I guess I didn't watch them enough.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, I actually did think of one, after I saw that kids shows were mentioned. Check out http://pbskids.org/boohbah/boohbah.html

"Boobah" has to be the weirdest and worst show I've ever seen. Although I'm not in te target audience...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Raimi said:


> I hate South Park yet I love Family Guy. Go figure. Maybe there's something wrong with me.


Hey, that's me too. And I have nothing but disdain for The Simpsons (and, I truly believe it is INDEED the worst TV show ever created).


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Andrew_S said:


> Worst show ever? It's got to be _Wha' Happened?_


Or What's Happening

Or is this from Christopher Guests "a mighty wind"


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Four pages in and no one has nominated "The Mullets"?

You folks are slipping. 

-DPF


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

BillyT2002 said:


> Lexx


Lexx was deliberately "bad", though; it's pure camp. If you didn't take it seriously it was even mildly entertaining in a campy, creepy Germanic/gothic S&M fetish sort of way.

If we're talking bad sci fi, Andromeda must be at the top of any list of bad sci fi TV series. I didn't care much for Lexx but I watched quite a few episodes anyway, because of the camp factor. I've tried multiple times but I've never been able to sit through an entire episode of Andromeda.

Speaking of "bad" TV sci fi, there was this show on American TV in the late 1970's about a "garbage truck" space ship (circa 1977-79, maybe?). Basically this little space ship and its crew go around the galaxy picking up garbage. I don't think it was on TV for more than half a season, and I was pretty young so I don't really remember if it was any good or not. My dim memories was that it was pretty cheesy and mildly humorous, but bad in a way that only 1970's TV could manage to achieve. Can't remember the name of the show.

Same time period: Space 1999. Don't remember much about it but as I recall I didn't even like it back then, so I'll bet it was pretty bad indeed. Reverse situation for me and the original Battlestar Galactica: I did like it, but I was just a kid and I'm 99% sure if I watched it now I would hate it. So I chose not to watch it and thus not spoil my childhood memories! 

One final late 70's thingie: there was this show (circa 1977-79) that I think was only on TV once, probably just a pilot. I don't remember the name of the show, but the premise was that all the characters on the show were dogs. The human actors wore dog suits, ie, they were dressed up to look like dogs, but had no makeup or anything to make their faces look like dogs; basically it looked like everyone was wearing furry pajamas with hoods that had dog ears, and their faces otherwise unobscured. The characters basically talked about their life as domestic pets and there were no humans shown; otherwise it was your standard 70's TV sitcom format. It must have been really, really bad as all they showed was one episode; frankly I'm surprised they showed even the pilot on national TV; it was pretty embarrassing. Anyone remember what this show was called? Did I just imagine it or does anyone else know what I am talking about?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

greatest american hero


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Speaking of "bad" TV sci fi, there was this show on American TV in the late 1970's about a "garbage truck" space ship (circa 1977-79, maybe?). Basically this little space ship and its crew go around the galaxy picking up garbage. I don't think it was on TV for more than half a season, and I was pretty young so I don't really remember if it was any good or not. My dim memories was that it was pretty cheesy and mildly humorous, but bad in a way that only 1970's TV could manage to achieve. Can't remember the name of the show.


Quark! I loved that show when I was a kid! It starred Richard Benjamin and Tim Thomerson. Also some hot blond twins. It was deliberately bad.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> greatest american hero


It was very clever and popular, so no, it was not bad.


----------



## swats (Apr 15, 2003)

I got it, I got it....

Small Wonder. That horrible show from the 80's about that stupid robot little girl. IMHO makes Galactica 1980 look like gripping drama.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Threes Company


That's right I said it.

Oh and that horrific show with bleepin Urkle.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Granny said:


> Seinfeld :down:
> 
> There, I said it. I know I am the only person in the known universe who hated/hates that show, but bleeaaaagh


I agree. Never liked the show at all and could not understand what people found so funny with it.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I saw the pilot of a show called The Singles Table when I was in Vegas in May. It was pretty bad. I don't even know if it will ever be on the air. But I had some time to kill and I got $15 for it. It had some recognizable faces but they seemed to be the caliber of actors/actresses that gave it a WB or UPN feel. It didn't have a laugh track, but it seemed like that was only because they hadn't added it yet.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Granny said:


> Seinfeld :down:
> 
> There, I said it. I know I am the only person in the known universe who hated/hates that show, but bleeaaaagh. To this day, I can't stand Jason Alexander or Julia Louis-Dreyfus.


I hated it too, but it's still a long long way from worst show _ever_.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Over 100 posts and no mention of The O'Reilly Factor yet? Wow.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

rkester said:


> And most of all... ALL REALITY SHOWS.


I'll second that vote! Why the sheep are so rivetted by them is beyond me. Previews are enough to make me shutter, especially Fear Factor. :down:

David Caruso's bad acting on CSI: Miama is a close second.

Even the goofy comedies of the 60s and 70s were high quality compared to the so-called reality stuff they have today.

Cheryl


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Battle of the Ts and As- great SNL paraody

Someone hated Greatest AMerican Hero - I like just about anything with Robert Culp -


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I wouldn't put any reality show in this category. They're unscripted. Most people only hate them because they exploit the contestants. It's not the same as having a bad script, bad actors, bad director, etc.


----------



## Vroomfondel (Jul 10, 2006)

My vote goes for ANY of the daytime soaps - and some of the nighttime ones too!

Terrible production values, sets that move more than the actors, perfect makeup and hair when people get out of bed, totally unbelievable storylines and a lot of mistakes left in because they don't have time to reshoot!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

I vote for all Star Treks except when Picard says "ENGAGE!!"
Voltron should go on the list too along with Dallas.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

swats said:


> I got it, I got it....
> 
> Small Wonder. That horrible show from the 80's about that stupid robot little girl. IMHO makes Galactica 1980 look like gripping drama.


DingDingDingDingDing! We have a winner! I completely forgot about that show! But somehow I've pulled the theme song out from the depths of my brain. My favorite line:

"She's fantastic!
Made of plastic!
Microchips here and there"


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> Over 100 posts and no mention of The O'Reilly Factor yet? Wow.


Had it in my list a page or so ago - guy makes my skin crawl!!!


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Why are these shows called that - they are 


GAME SHOWS

Freaking bloody 

GAME SHOWS!!!!!!!!


Once more for the love of god

GAME SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and they SUCK


Ahh, feel much better now


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

We all know, but that's what they're called. Soap operas really aren't about soap, either.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Brother All Stars


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Quark! I loved that show when I was a kid! It starred Richard Benjamin and Tim Thomerson. Also some hot blond twins. It was deliberately bad.


Thanks! I do remember liking the show as a kid, but don't really remember any details about the plot or characters.

I found the other show I was talking about, with the characters dressed up as dogs:


> http://www.stomptokyo.com/scott/blog/C748430211/E1720544415/index.html
> 
> It was probably a one shot special (and one thats been sitting on the shelf for two years) so its probably a little late to talk about it, but on Monday ABC aired The Best TV Shows That Never Were, an hour of collected clips from pilots, mostly TV movies, that werent picked up as series. It should be noted that Best in that title is meant ironically. In fact, the main criterion for appearing on The Best TV Shows was that the pilot had to destroy the dignity of everyone involved. A show where a man moves into an apartment with his elderly mother would not make the cut. A show where a man moves into an apartment with an elephant would. (BTW, Im not making that example up. There really was a pilot called Ethel is an Elephant (1980) about exactly that.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

swats said:



> I got it, I got it....
> 
> Small Wonder. That horrible show from the 80's about that stupid robot little girl.


You beat me to it.

OK then, how about:

Joannie Loves Chachi
Alf
Family Matters
Three's a Crowd

As for shows that were actually popular but I can't believe anyone actually enjoyed:
Gilligans Island
The Beverly Hillbillies
Mr. Ed

I guess anything was funny back then.


----------



## SanFranGun (Jun 25, 2003)

Quark - You bet those blond twins were hot! Candi and Randi Brough. I'm going to google them in a minute but I bet I got their names right after all these years. 

Space 1999 - by 1999, we had long since colonized the moon when an accidental nuclear explosion kicks the moon out of orbit and it becomes a big space ship, led by real-life married couple Martin Landau, (scenery chewer), & Barbara Bain (emotional range from A to B). 

Seinfeld - Watched it at least twice at the insistence of friends. "He's funny. No, really, he's funny". He wasn't. It was a toss-up whether his nasal delivery or Kramer's character was the most irritating feature. 

"Automan" was the worst TV show that I actually saw. It debuted at the same time as a theatrically released sci-fi flick named "TRON" that had a similar premise. The latter was such a turkey that it impoverished the studio that made it, Walt Disney, to such an extent that the group that hired Eisner was able to take control away from the Disney family.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> We all know, but that's what they're called. Soap operas really aren't about soap, either.


At least that term comes from something real - they were spnsored by soap companies way back when. Reality shows are not reality - the ones in question have a prize involved blah blah blah......


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Automan ruled! He was pretty good in Zyban commercials too. Too bad he sucked as the Beast in Beauty and the Beast on Broadway.


----------



## SanFranGun (Jun 25, 2003)

To Figaro:

A chunkier, greyer Automan is now the ringmaster of Ringling Bros., Barnum & Bailey Circus.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Duds:

Maude
Shazam!
The Starland Vocal Band Show

That last one was a summer replacement show that some network genius thought could fly on the strength of their big musical hit "Afternoon Delight" - the resulting show was a stinkbomb royale. Interesting to see David Letterman listed as a cast member.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes Maude!!! total 70's garbage

Was there really a Starland Vocal Band show???? The lets sing about #$%!ng in the afternoon band


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I loved Automan, too!

As for reality shows, I think they're pretty aptly named. They are unscripted and deal with the reality of people adapting to their new environs (usually). Yes, they are game shows, but very non-traditional ones, thus the need for a new term.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Alf was not bad..please retract


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

SanFranGun said:


> To Figaro:
> 
> A chunkier, greyer Automan is now the ringmaster of Ringling Bros., Barnum & Bailey Circus.


Oh Chuck! How the might have fallen...


----------



## Rinkdog (Dec 21, 2005)

One word, Enos


----------



## Rinkdog (Dec 21, 2005)

or season 2 of The Misadventures of Sherrif Lobo, it's a toss up


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I thought ALF had some if the funniest line's I ever heard.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I loved Salvage One!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

stevieleej said:


> Salvage (1979) - Junkyard owner Andy Griffith builds a spaceship out of junk in order to salvage stuff left in space.
> 
> The shows high point was when he was asked to save someone stuck in a space station.


That show rocked!


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I loved Salvage One!


Me to, but I had forgotten about it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I thought ALF had some if the funniest line's I ever heard.


did you catch the special with ed mcmahon and the few eps they repeated? Shows alf is a better talk show host than most out there


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I thought ALF had some if the funniest line's I ever heard.


I have a wishlist for it just in case.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

stevieleej said:


> Please! He made a spaceship out of junk! And NASA called him for help!
> 
> It was fun to watch though.


It was a more optimistic time, people could do anything if they put their minds to it. Now most shows just consist of figuring out how people kill each other.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think anyone has mentioned Taradise. Tara Reid's show I think is/was on E! or travel where she goes to a different exotic locale every episode. Most of the dialog ended up being something like, "Isn't this place great? These people are so cool. We're getting so drunk. This is a great place to party!"


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

darthrsg said:


> Voltron should go on the list too along with Dallas.


Lion Voltron = cool! Car Voltron = crap.

As for Dallas, it the #1 night soap or in the top 10 for all but the last 2 seasons. It was outrageous sure, but that's part of of the fun. They also did some groundbreaking things, who shot JR, and my favorite was the return of Patrick Duffy by making the entire previous season a dream.


----------



## nbarnett (Oct 12, 2003)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> actually, i don't think you were the intended demographic for teletubbies. i've seen kids just mesmerized by that show.


However, children are also mesmerized with fire, running water, and boogers. As with teletubbies, none of these fascinations should be indulged unless they are at a friend's house.


----------



## swats (Apr 15, 2003)

> DingDingDingDingDing! We have a winner! I completely forgot about that show! But somehow I've pulled the theme song out from the depths of my brain. My favorite line:
> 
> "She's fantastic!
> Made of plastic!
> Microchips here and there"


Wow that is some memory- I vaguely remember the hook but not the lyrics!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i caught one of tara's show...she has to be acting..no amount of blonde could make someone like that....i simply refuse to believe people like that exist and they are all actors on tv


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> Has anyone mentioned Barney? If all dinosaurs were like him, it is no wonder they went extinct! The cavemen hunted them to extinction just for the peace of mind.


I used to think Barney was unwatchable... until I had kids. Now I actually like it and think it's a very useful teaching tool for the kids. Teletubbies, on the other hand... just plain creepy.



newsposter said:


> LOTL is mentioned so much i really just wanna spend 75 bucks for all seasons of it...so tempting


Land of the Lost was awesome when I was 10. Saw an episode on Nickelodean or something... wow, what a bad show. It definitely does not translate well as you age. Don't waste your money.
Daddy, help me.... AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!
SleeStacks
Chaca
All classics, however.

And my nominee for Worst show ever????

All American Girl, starring Margaret Cho.

And I'm Korean and I really wanted that show to be good.

BTW, any Japanese cartoon does not qualify... Voltron rocks!!!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Alf was not bad..please retract


Maybe for kids...but watch it now and it is not good TV. Its an puppet alien...are you serious???


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Maybe for kids...but watch it now and it is not good TV. Its an puppet alien...are you serious???


I did watch the talk show special...didnt watch much of the eps that repeated

somethings you just like as a cult thing i guess..star trek was very poor if you watch it 30 years later..i still like it


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Alf was awesome.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I disliked Alf immensely.

I think it's that he was a puppet. Puppets are fine, in their own universe (e.g. Muppet Show, Sid & Marty Kroft).

Puppets are even fine in our universe, as long as they're recognized as puppets (e.g. Greg The Bunny).

But puppets in our universe that are supposed to be actual creatures just bug me (e.g. Alf, Yoda in ESB).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> As for shows that were actually popular but I can't believe anyone actually enjoyed:
> Gilligans Island
> The Beverly Hillbillies
> Mr. Ed
> ...


We are of the same mind!

You can add I Love Lucy to that list as well.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> We are of the same mind!
> 
> You can add I Love Lucy to that list as well.


I Love Lucy?

Dear god man, I can let you slide on Alf, but Lucy? No more TV for you!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Alf was awesome.


do you have any dolls or action figures lol...or travel mugs?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I disliked Alf immensely.
> 
> I think it's that he was a puppet. Puppets are fine, in their own universe (e.g. Muppet Show, Sid & Marty Kroft).
> 
> ...


um..alf can clearly be seeing walking across the floor in some scenes (those that he's not a puppet lol)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> do you have any dolls or action figures lol...or travel mugs?


Umm...no, I just remember watching the show and lauging.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I Love Lucy?
> 
> Dear god man, I can let you slide on Alf, but Lucy? No more TV for you!


Yeah - I watched it and laughed - when I was 10.

So if you sat down and watched a Lucy episode right now, you'd really find it funny? Honestly?

I find it predictable, repetitive, hokey, and way over-the-top. Here, let me summarize 90% of all Lucy episodes for you:

1) Lucy begs Ricky to let her do something.
2) Ricky says no.
3) Lucy comes up with a hare-brained scheme to do it anyway.
4) Lucy talks Ethel into helping her.
5) Lucy gets into a wacky predicament while executing said scheme.
6) Ricky catches her at the most embarassing point of said predicament.
7) Lucy says "Waaaahhhhhh!"

Repeat until cancelled.

Yeah, that's comic genius.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Yeah - I watched it and laughed - when I was 10.
> 
> So if you sat down and watched a Lucy episode right now, you'd really find it funny? Honestly?
> 
> ...


Wow you must be a very embittered old fart.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Yeah - I watched it and laughed - when I was 10.
> 
> So if you sat down and watched a Lucy episode right now, you'd really find it funny? Honestly?


uh, i say, yeah... still funny.

In fact, I love Lucy is one of the few shows that have withstood the test of time. I watch them once in a while since we have a TV on at work in our waiting room... still makes me laugh, no matter how many times i've seen it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

FourFourSeven said:


> -The Brady Bunch Variety Hour (okay, I only saw a few clips from it, but could anything be worse?)


That was going to be my vote.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

KRS said:


> Lucky Louie
> 
> The Comeback


See, I loved The Comeback. I found it hilarious. Perfectly written and acted.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Anything that is reality based is the worst show ever made


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> 1) Lucy begs Ricky to let her do something.
> 2) Ricky says no.
> 3) Lucy comes up with a hare-brained scheme to do it anyway.
> 4) Lucy talks Ethel into helping her.
> ...


I remember that episode.

I can't put Lucy in the same category as B-Hillbillies or Gilligan.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

goony said:


> Shazam!


I remember liking Shazam! when I was a kid.

I found an episode being aired on the Sci-Fi channel a year or two ago and watched it. By the end, I found myself profoundly disturbed and very disappointed in my childhood taste in television. :shudder:


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

New nominee here! THe currently on "Master of Champions".. Why am I watching this?!!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

JustAllie said:


> I remember liking Shazam! when I was a kid.
> 
> I found an episode being aired on the Sci-Fi channel a year or two ago and watched it. By the end, I found myself profoundly disturbed and very disappointed in my childhood taste in television. :shudder:


 

I did the same thing! I tried to watch an episode on Sci-Fi, and I can't BELIEVE I used to watch that crap as a kid!


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> See, I loved The Comeback. I found it hilarious. Perfectly written and acted.


It was profoundly good. Big disappointment that it wasn't back for at least a second season.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> I remember that episode.
> 
> I can't put Lucy in the same category as B-Hillbillies or Gilligan.


That wasn't an episode. That was most of the episodes. 

I'll agree that Lucy wasn't as bad as Gilligan or Hillbillies, but it's still unwatchable to me.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Wow you must be a very embittered old fart.


I wouldn't disagree with that assessment.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> That wasn't an episode. That was most of the episodes.


I know, I was being sarcastic. The only other show with a more repetitive plot than I Love Lucy was Three's Company.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> New nominee here! THe currently on "Master of Champions".. Why am I watching this?!!!!


dont forget america got talent


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> That wasn't an episode. That was most of the episodes.
> 
> I'll agree that Lucy wasn't as bad as Gilligan or Hillbillies, but it's still unwatchable to me.


Clearly you have forgotten the episode in which they turned things completely upside down. You know the ones when Ricky and Fred would get the harebrained schemes and be caught by Lucy and Ethel? 

Yeah it was simple and formulaic but it was still usually pretty damn funny.


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

This is easy for me.....Full House. I hate this so bad that can't even watch any shows that star any members of the former cast.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I haven't read the whole thread, but after seeing West Wing mentioned twice in the first 22 posts, I have to wonder what criteria people are using. You may not have liked the show or it's politics, but it was one of the best written, acted and produced shows in the history of television. How anyone can seriously nominate it for a "Worst Show Ever" nod is beyond me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

almost makes me want to go back and see if the same people said commander in chief...i'm a big fan of both...but no way can you say WW is worse than cic


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Just about any spinoff from a sitcom, especially in the 70's and 80's. How come no one mentioned "Hello, Larry", for example?



I never really found "I Love Lucy" to be particularly funny, but I would not ever put it in the competition for "the worst show ever". I didn't really follow "Seinfeld", but ditto...and though I thought "Friends" was a formulaic sitcom and never watched it, it doesn't belong in the "worst show ever" category at all.

I also dislike much of reality TV, but it's a whole other category, and I've even been known to like (or obsess over  ) one or two shows in the genre...


----------



## Noland (Jan 28, 2005)

Holmes and Yo-Yo


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Just about any spinoff from a sitcom, especially in the 70's and 80's. How come no one mentioned "Hello, Larry", for example?


Was that a Perfect Strangers spin off?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

No, it's the first show McLean Stevenson did after leaving M*A*S*H (Lt. Col. Henry Blake).


----------



## DarkAudit (Oct 16, 2003)

SanFranGun said:


> Quark - You bet those blond twins were hot! Candi and Randi Brough. I'm going to google them in a minute but I bet I got their names right after all these years.


Nope. Tricia and Cyb Barnstable. The Brough sisters would have been little kids back then.


----------

